# ***OFFICIAL*** Georges St-Pierre vs. Jake Shields



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*
Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Georges St Pierre fighting Jake Shields at UFC 129 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

GSP via spinning back kick followed by a roundoff and a cartwheel in the 3rd


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

YEHAWWWWWWWW!

Can't WAIT for this fight
!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

GSP third Round TKO stoppage!


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

this is goin to be a boring fight


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Jake is probably going to eat a hell of a lot of jabs before he even attempts a TD, IF he can get him down then I fancy his chances, GSP won't take this to the ground and will try and jab his way to victory ALA Koscheck.

Really hyped for this fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm split on this. I don't really *want* either to win unless it's GSP by stoppage.

I *think* GSP is going to pull off a decision win.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Fully respect Jake Shields and his immense unbeaten streak but can't imagine how it would look to see GSP lose a fight post Serra.

GSP via UD


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

If Jake Shields wins... Mayhem Miller is going to come in the octagon and go "Wheres my rematch buddy!?" A brawl ensues and the whole crowed roots for Mayhem.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The winner is impossible to call like most MMA fights but...



How weird would it be to see GSP fighting and it not be a championship match? That'd be the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

GSP has too many tools for Shields who is still very one dimensional (really good at that one). The biggest asset for GSP though is his transitions. Most people are either standing or are on the ground, GSP knows how to fight and control the in between phases as well. GSP via 3rd round stoppage.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

You'd be mad to bet against GSP here, but i expect Jake to put up a decent fight. I think GSP will keep it standing, as i doubt Jake will be successful with takedown attempts and the gulf in ability standing is quite massive. 

I hope GSP gets a finish, but i doubt it. What i can say is that if Jake does get him down, GSP could easily be in ALOT of trouble. He would be wise to avoid the ground game altogether.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

GSP will score early, easily, and often. But Jake will eventually get GSP down by late round 2 or early round 3 and keep dominant positioning on him for significant portions of two or three rounds. It will be very competitive, with only one round having a clear winner - rd 1 to Georges. 

Very close decision, perhaps split. Many will be unhappy with the decision either way. I'll go with Mr. Shields.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> GSP will score early, easily, and often. But Jake will eventually get GSP down by late round 2 or early round 3 and keep dominant positioning on him for significant portions of two or three rounds. It will be very competitive, with only one round having a clear winner - rd 1 to Georges.
> 
> Very close decision, perhaps split. Many will be unhappy with the decision either way. I'll go with Mr. Shields.


If it goes to a SD, I'd bet my life savings and house that it will go to GSP.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

GSP will control the fight standing and win easily, this is an even easier matchup for GSP than Koscheck was. 

GSP will win via UD all five rounds a la Koscheck II or he will stop Shields at some point in the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll go out on a limb and say GSP by dec. 50-45 on all scorecards...


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with my boy Shields on this one. I'm thinking an armbar or RNC.

I love his attitude and hope he brings it.

Time for a change!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have mad respect for Jake Shields, his winning streak, and the top competition he's faced during his streak. 

However I just don't see what he brings to the table (especially at WW) that is a threat to the best WW of all time in his prime. GSP has the balance and technique to avoid the takedown even if Shields does get him against the cage imo.

GSP has better conditioning, better and more diverse striking, and is pretty unpredictable with his gameplans these days.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think that dude from Canada is taking this one.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I think that dude from Canada is taking this one.


I just want to see that dude from Canada stop someone in a title fight. 

He has no reason to, but from a fan's standpoint, I would like to see him take more risks and try to finish, vs jabbing to a win or "Ground and Ground" to a win.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

GSP by TKO


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be really surprised if GSP doesn't win this because he's so well rounded he can just take all the fights they give him to where the opponent is weakest lately.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I'll be really surprised if GSP doesn't win this because he's so well rounded he can just take all the fights they give him to where the opponent is weakest lately.


This. There just isn't any WW in the world that I believe could beat GSP at the moment. The dudes a freak. Physically and mentally. Hes always improving. If Shields wins this I'll murder a new born puppy and put the head on the pillow of its owner.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> GSP will score early, easily, and often. But Jake will eventually get GSP down by late round 2 or early round 3 and keep dominant positioning on him for significant portions of two or three rounds. It will be very competitive, with only one round having a clear winner - rd 1 to Georges.
> 
> Very close decision, perhaps split. Many will be unhappy with the decision either way. I'll go with Mr. Shields.


I predict a very similar fight, but I think GSP will pull it out in the end.

Shields is no doubt GSP's toughest test at WW by some margin. He ain't no josh koscheck or Jon Fitch, his over all grappling ability is on another level compared to those guys.

I look forward to a very competitive fight and I hope Jake Shields finally earns the respect of the fans, far too many people don't give enough credit where credit is due.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I'll be really surprised if GSP doesn't win this because he's so well rounded he can just take all the fights they give him to where the opponent is weakest lately.





Tyson Fury said:


> This. There just isn't any WW in the world that I believe could beat GSP at the moment. The dudes a freak. Physically and mentally. Hes always improving. If Shields wins this I'll murder a new born puppy and put the head on the pillow of its owner.


You are so right guys!!!

Shields is so far behind here, it isn't even funny!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Chucks prediction

*Chuck Liddell knows a thing or two about defending a championship. The "Iceman" captured the UFC light-heavyweight title and held it for two years before relinquishing the crown. Georges St. Pierre has held a UFC belt even longer. He won the undisputed welterweight title in April 2008, so a successful title defense over Jake Shields at this weekend's UFC 129 will make it three years and counting at the top.

Liddell, though, has his doubts about St. Pierre getting there. In a Monday interview on The MMA Hour, Liddell said he thinks the challenger is likely to walk away with the belt.

"I'm siding with Jake," Liddell said. "Jake's going to have to take him down. I'm expecting him to be in great shape for the fight. He'll be in great shape for GSP. But yeah, I expect him to take him down and finish him." 

Part of Liddell's opinion admittedly stems from his long history with Shields, who got his start in the sport by training with Liddell in San Luis Obispo, California. 

The 32-year-old Shields has been one of the top multi-division fighters in the world for several years, but Liddell knew him from his early days, when Shields (26-4-1) was known for his hardcore work ethic. Liddell says he couldn't predict Shields' future excellence, but it was clear from his drive that he was determined to make an impact in the sport.

"He had athletic ability, I knew he was very tough and he always wanted to work," Liddell said. "He was always in the gym working on new things, working with people. We'd always say, 'Relax, you have a fight in a couple days. Just relax.'"

Liddell, who is retired as a fighter and currently serves as the vice president of business development for the UFC, said he's at peace with his recent decision to call it quits inside the cage as he works on projects to promote the sport and his company.

"It's one of those things, I'm never gonna get over not fighting, I don't think, but i'm content with my decision to retire," he said.

Next up on Liddell's personal agenda is getting married. He'll tie the knot with his longtime girlfriend Heidi Northcott this summer. And while he still works out, he doesn't incorporate MMA training into his routine as often as he'd like. But he still makes time to watch fights as a fan.

When asked how he thought a prime Iceman would fare against current light-heavyweight champ Jon Jones, Liddell laughed at the hypothetical.

"I don't like to answer questions like that because I'm not going to fight him," he said. "I'm retired, it's not going to happen. But you know what? If you asked me when I was fighting in my prime, I would have said I'd win. That's just the way I was. I thought i could beat anyone in the world." *

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/04/...ks-jake-shields-will-upset-georges-st-pierre/

Hes wrong.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Well on the tactical standpoint

GSP is probably "preparing" for Shields for a long time, let's say he saw him coming, sitting on his throne. it's probably safe to assume that he had an underlaying workout during some time, aimed towards a fight like this (methodical and technical)

I feel GSP wants to make a statement and prove that he can finish fight (for some reason)

it's plain impossible to try and guess what GSP's gameplan gonna be. He might as well just go, roll and submit the guy (who thought he would mount fitch back in the days?)

or, he's planning on a stand up gameplan

I think NO ONE knows. So Shields probably worked a little bit of everything, while GSP most likely worked a LOT on sub defense and general grappling defense, and who knows what "a lot" means to a dude like this? For all that we know, he might as well pretty much mastered the whole thing by now and no one would have any idea of it until april 30th.

I'm pretty sure GSP in his interviews was working on building Shields confidence (saying he's somewhat "afraid" or he "doesn't take it lightly" etc...) in order to break it easily in the octagon.

I don't exactly remember which fight, GSP explained he did a specific kind of attack in order to weaked his opponent ability to grapple, we might see something like this again in the early rounds, but he'll probably hunt for the chin, I have the feeling he wants a KO here.

if he doesn't get the KO, he'll most likely frustrate Shields during the first 2 or 3 rounds, until he's softened enough.

then I see GSP taking this to the floor in the latter rounds so he can rashaad a decision

So I got GSP by KO/TKO in the early rounds
if he doesn't get it, he'll probably roll with a weakened/broken Shields up to the 5th bell and end up like getting a couple 10/8 rounds, the others being 10/9

I'm excited to see the fight because it'll all come down to "what if Shields surprises GSP?"

I don't rule Shields out because he's also fairly smart and probably sees a lot of things coming too.


but all in all I think GSP knows what to do and how to get the win here, while Shields is hoping he has a good gameplan and a good enough camp to get the work done.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I first thought it would go like GSP vs Jon Fitch, where GSP just worked Jon on the feet and on the ground, even though GSP supposedly shouldnt have dominated him on the ground like that. I think Jake is GSP's toughest opponent to date, that said I think now its going to go in the way of GSP vs Koscheck 2. Where GSP and Koscheck's wrestling was pretty much neutralized against each other, but GSP tooled Josh on the feet, earning the decision victory. This could be the same thing.


----------



## kickboxer17 (Apr 24, 2011)

GSP will pwn Shields with superman punch ! :thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

GSP - 50 - 45 or maybe a late TKO


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GSP by: 
JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, HOOK, JAB, SUPERMAN PUNCH, JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, JAB, HOOK, JAB.....TD with under 1 minute left.

Multiply this by 5.

A slight chance of GSP finishing the fight in the 4th or 5th, by GnP, with the crowd asking it louder and louder.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bean.jim58 (Apr 26, 2011)

*...*

no doubt GSP will take it


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a feeling we'll see a more evolved GSP this fight. He will put on an exciting striking clinic and beat the snot out of Jake imo.

And I don't think it'll be boring at all, at least I hope not.


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

I take GSP over Shields for this bout. I'm not going to say this will be a boring fight. But I do see either UD or TKO.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

C'mooon Shields! You can do it!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

limba said:


> GSP by:
> *JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, HOOK, JAB, SUPERMAN PUNCH, JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, JAB, HOOK, JAB*.....TD with under 1 minute left.
> 
> Multiply this by 5.
> ...


You missed the leg kick after the superman punch but other than that, pretty much spot on. I'm really hoping GSP will somehow finish him though. Mortal Kombat stlye.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love an underdog. You'd have a hard time finding one that's tougher, more talented and qualified than Jake.

After training with Sonnen, Davis, and Nick ...... don't be too shocked.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I love an underdog. You'd have a hard time finding one that's tougher, more talented and qualified than Jake.
> 
> After training with Sonnen, Davis, and Nick ...... don't be too shocked.


I love a champion. You'd have a hard time finding one that's tougher, more talented and qualified than Georges.

After training with Rashad, Bones, and Marquardt......don't be too shocked.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I love a champion. You'd have a hard time finding one that's tougher, more talented and qualified than Georges.
> 
> After training with Rashad, Bones, and Marquardt......don't be too shocked.



GSP has been mostly training at Tri-star for this, not anywhere near Rashad or Bones.


And Marquardt definitely wouldn't help him against Shields, Shields would beat Marquardt handily IMO.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> GSP by:
> *JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, HOOK, JAB, SUPERMAN PUNCH, JAB, JAB, HOOK, JAB, LEG KICK, JAB, HOOK, JAB.....TD with under 1 minute left.
> 
> Multiply this by 5*.
> ...


I see what you did there...and I agree with it! 


As much as I would enjoy seeing Shields mount GSP, grab an arm and submit him, Shields is just not well rounded enough to threaten GSP on the feet. And if GSP isn't threatened on the feet, he won't go to the ground (Fitch, Koscheck). 

If Shields can secure a takedown, I can see him holding a position and maybe winning a round if he can do it early in the round. But he won't be able to take GSP down and keep him down regularly. GSP via what limba said.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> GSP has been mostly training at Tri-star for this, not anywhere near Rashad or Bones.
> 
> 
> And Marquardt definitely wouldn't help him against Shields, Shields would beat Marquardt handily IMO.


Actually he has been everywhere, training with Roger Gracie and Freddie Roach. GSP has also brought in Rashad to train with him at TriStar in the past and considering that Rashad is in Toronto for the fight I doubt GSP didn't bring him up to Montreal first. GSP trains with Olympic wrestlers, Olympic sprinters. The guy trains with the best possible people in everything he does. Its insane the level the guy trains at and the people he trains with. He trains with Gymnasts, sprinters, wrestlers, Pure grapplers and boxers who have competed at the highest levels. Its insane the guy is like a mad scientist trying to find the perfect recipe to be a mma fighter.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

just watched the countdown and interviews, I think GSP got Shields in the right mindset for him to win. it's obvious that during the latest interviews, GSP were trying to make Shields underestimate him, build some kind of "over confidence", which will make the job that much easier for GSP as an overconfident Shields would certainly be easier to break.

Anything can happen but I can imagine GSP putting another dominant performance and possibly a finish this time.

He might get caught but I'm not really sure Shields got what it takes to get him on his back and keep him there.

As before I see GSP either by Ko during the first rounds, or if it doesn't work, taking it to the mat for the latter rounds, looking for TKo or Sub.


The keys for Shields here is to not be overconfident, be patient and hope that GSP makes a mistake he can capitalize on. He surely has the tools to do so, but at this level, in this fight, I think it's at least 70% a mental game and I'm pretty sure GSP got this one on the mental side, it looks like he got Shields exactly where he wanted him to be.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

It would be funny if Shields does what Ariel Helwani suggested and come out wearing a Toronto Maple Leafs jersey in an attempt to grab some fans. :thumb02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll never question GSP's desire to be the best, or his training, preparation, and focus to that end. For me, if anyone can avoid Shield's takedowns for 5 rounds, it's GSP. But likewise, I think if anyone can take GSP down and control him for 3 out of 5 rounds, it's Shields. Jake clearly isn't going to pound Georges out with his pillow-hands, and it's unlikely he's going to catch him in a submission. But I could definitely see Jake out-position and control him on the mat for a round or three. 

I have to think Georges' gameplan is to avoid the mat at all costs in this. If he takes Jake down, I see him getting swept and mounted (sorry Danaher!). Shields is a very, very, very different kind of grappler than Kos or Fitch. I might be wrong, but I think he'll be the biggest, strongest WW that Georges has ever fought and definitely the best grappler (i.e. wrestling AND jj).


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jake Shields takes the title.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Jake Shields takes the title.


And tries to run away until security tackles him and gives the title back to the winner and still UFC WW champion GSP.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> And tries to run away until security tackles him and gives the title back to the winner and still UFC WW champion GSP.


I wouldn't put it past the security to throw a tantrum and try to take the belt that Jake wins away at the exit....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The closer this fight gets the more I realize it's more fun to root for Shields (since I'm not really invested emotionally in this fight).

WAR SHIELDS!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

5 mil vbookie on Jake...


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

The way I see It, If you put GSP and Shields in a cage 20 times, Shields will get him down and put on a sub once.

But It Is completely random and might happen on their very first fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

GSP via sheer and utter domination.

We will see another decision. Shields has an iron chin (took Hendo's best) and GSP won't want to fight on the ground with him. A very swollen and busted Shields will lose after 5 rounds of battering.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dare not predict anything regards this fight. Shileds has extra ordinary skills. Neither guy has faced anything even remotely like the other, so far. I cant use any of GSP previous fights as any kind of guide. Koscheck? Fitch? Alves? Hardy? If any of these guys got GSP to the ground, they simply dont have to tools to do anything with it. Nothing at all. Shields most certainly does.

I feel like I'm staring into the MMA unknown, and am damn excited about it.

If GSP beats Shields easily, I will be VERY imbressed. I will not suddenly proclaim Shields to be over rated. Simply that GSP is amazing. Truely amazing.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

His Trainer Firas Zahabi said that for this fight GSP packed on some more extra muscle because Jake Shields is bigger than GSP. Is this a step towards a superfight against Anderson Silva at 185 next? hmmm..


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> His Trainer Firas Zahabi said that for this fight GSP packed on some more extra muscle because Jake Shields is bigger than GSP. Is this a step towards a superfight against Anderson Silva at 185 next? hmmm..


I'd actually take that statement at face value... Shields has appeared to be the larger guy at the press conferences... I'm eager for the weigh ins.



















Compare to size differential vs Koscheck from 124 for a bit of relative perspective..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Shields is pretty big this fight better be good I really hope it is.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Shields is the bigger guy, no doubt about it.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Shields is the bigger guy, no doubt about it.


Yep. He's leaning down and he's shoulder to shoulder with GSP.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Such an interesting fight, very well matched. If my life depended on it I'd say Shields wins, but otherwise I don't care to predict this one, monumental fight.


----------



## MakinItHappen (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a live stream for this fight?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Such an interesting fight, very well matched. If my life depended on it I'd say Shields wins, but otherwise I don't care to predict this one, monumental fight.


If my life depended on guessing the odds of shields winning id give him 20% chance to win.... Shields is going to get raped, and he will probably have a crush on GSP after


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone see the Jon Fitch vs GSP fight?

Anyone wanna watch it again?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> If my life depended on guessing the odds of shields winning id give him 20% chance to win.... *Shields is going to get raped, and he will probably have a crush on GSP after*


lol thats exactly what I think.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shields will not get raped he is going to work GSP 10 times harder than he's been worked in his last two fights and GSP may not react well to the pressure. If that happens, he's in big trouble, if it doesn't happen, he will still have to be very careful.

I don't know how you can view this fight as one sided either way, if anything Shields actually has more positives going into the fight. He's bigger, longer win streak, has fought above 170, stylistically poses problems and doesn't carry the pressure of defending the belt.

If GSP was the dangerous striker he's made out to be I'd tip it in his favor, but he's good, NOT dangerous. A clean KO in this fight is very unlikely, so I have to favor the better grappler which is Shields. And don't say this fight won't hit the ground.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MakinItHappen said:


> Does anyone have a live stream for this fight?


Welcome! Your best bet is to just type in to Google live-stream-GSP-Shields. Differemt websites work better with different computers.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I betcha this fight's gonna be a disappointment.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Shields will not get raped he is going to work GSP 10 times harder than he's been worked in his last two fights and GSP may not react well to the pressure. If that happens, he's in big trouble, if it doesn't happen, he will still have to be very careful.
> 
> I don't know how you can view this fight as one sided either way, if anything Shields actually has more positives going into the fight. He's bigger, longer win streak, has fought above 170, stylistically poses problems and doesn't carry the pressure of defending the belt.
> 
> If GSP was the dangerous striker he's made out to be I'd tip it in his favor, but he's good, NOT dangerous. A clean KO in this fight is very unlikely, so I have to favor the better grappler which is Shields. And don't say this fight won't hit the ground.


The thing is, GSP is just so much better in every single aspect of Mixed Martial Arts that it can only be a one-sided beatdown.

I doupt Shields get's more then 1 Takedown. His Wrestling shouldn't even been mentioned with the one from GSP.

The only thing where Shields has a very small edge MAYBE.. cause even this is a huge ?? could be his BJJ. But GSP's sub defense is among the best. 

Shields BJJ is way to overrated for this fight. He didn'T even atempt to sub Hendo who was just laying there.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> But GSP's sub defense is among the best.


I don't see how anybody can know this. When has GSP exhibited any kind of sub defence? Nobody has managed to get him into any position to test his defence. None of us have any idea how good or bad it is. If Shields gets GSP down, then we'll see GSP's sub defence in action.

Dont get me wrong. In all likelihood GSP has got excellent sub defence. But until we actually see it, in a fight, and not on primetime, we simply don't know.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The thing is, GSP is just so much better in every single aspect of Mixed Martial Arts that it can only be a one-sided beatdown.
> 
> I doupt Shields get's more then 1 Takedown. His Wrestling shouldn't even been mentioned with the one from GSP.
> 
> ...


If you think this fight can only possibly be a one sided beatdown, you are very narrow-minded and don't know a lot. Didn't attempt to submit Hendo? That is 100% bullshit, why are you trying to debate with me?

I hope GSP's submission defense is as good as you claim it is, because if this fight hits the ground he will need it big time just to win on points, let alone perform a 'one-sided beatdown'.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing is that each time GPS is supposed to be challenged, he completely shuts down the other fighter and it becomes a one sided fight for GSP, where he can do anything he wants to them. Having Shields in there brings some questions, but he is a one dimensional fighter and is no where to the level of GSP in other aspects of MMA. I think that Shields has the potential to win a round and break GSP's 30 round unbeaten streak, which is rather impressive, but can he actually make it a competitive fight? who knows...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

GSP will actually take down Shields very early on, probably more than once. That will give GSP total control, as Shields will become more worried about getting taken down than taking GSP down. Standup clinic from GSP ensues.

~ Just having fun trying to guess GSPs gameplan. I'm quite excited for this fight & fully respect both fighters. GSP is my fave, but I won't be disappointed if Shields wins either. WAR ONTARIO!

OH, and for streams or whatever, 4chan's sports board always delivers. 4chan.org/sp/


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

GSP via what ever the **** he wants


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish someone had polled the Gracie family on this fight. That would have been interesting.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> GSP will actually take down Shields very early on, probably more than once. That will give GSP total control, as Shields will become more worried about getting taken down than taking GSP down. Standup clinic from GSP ensues.


I think no matter who get's the takedown, soon as they're on the mat it's advantage to Jake. Why would Shields be worried about being taken down? GSP is the one who benefits from keeping the fight standing.


----------



## the_widowmaker (Aug 31, 2009)

this is it!!! this is it!!! (Christian Bale screaming at Mark Wahlberg in the movie "The Fighter")


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I think no matter who get's the takedown, soon as they're on the mat it's advantage to Jake. Why would Shields be worried about being taken down? GSP is the one who benefits from keeping the fight standing.


Oh, I agree it's to Jake's liking to be on the mat.

But what does nobody expect? GSP taking it to the mat. So I bet he does exactly that, and early. Albeit briefly (without the intent of keeping it there or for long). Which should give him more space while standing; an unexpected thing for Jake to think about. Jake is supposed to be the guy gunning for the takedown, so GSP may decide to take that 1 thing away from him by beating him to it.

I'm not vehemently defending this theory - just surmising. The other possible scenarios that have been talked about still seem the most likely to me. I'm just playing with an idea/long-shot hunch.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Oh, I agree it's to Jake's liking to be on the mat.
> 
> But what does nobody expect? GSP taking it to the mat. So I bet he does exactly that, and early. Albeit briefly (without the intent of keeping it there or for long). Which should give him more space while standing; an unexpected thing for Jake to think about. Jake is supposed to be the guy gunning for the takedown, so GSP may decide to take that 1 thing away from him by beating him to it.
> 
> I'm not vehemently defending this theory - just surmising. The other possible scenarios that have been talked about still seem the most likely to me. I'm just playing with an idea/long-shot hunch.


I think Shields' camp is prepared for GSP to shoot. I've read a couple interview's with Gracie over the past couple daysd and he's mentioned at least once in each Shields' preparedness to be on the bottom. That is, unless they're blowin' smoke over at the scrap pack!

If thy're being truthful, I think GSP will probably shoot for the takedown and maybe get it, but I think he'll get caught up in Shields' JJ web, or get reversed (al a Fitch) and have to get back up. In that case I suspect him to be wary of shooting again.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

From what Ive seen and read I think Jake might try and stand and clinch with GSP, they say his stand up has came along by leaps and bounds I guess we'll see.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Battle of the gameplans :]


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Battle of the gameplans :]


lol, I'd find it very entertaining if they hook up and jake KO's GSP in the first thirty seconds, IMO this fight goes to the cards but it would still be great *because* its a lesser probability.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GSP 4th round TKO. I believe he's going to put on a relentless amount of pressure on Jake on the feet. Jake came in under which means his conditioning shouldn't be a problem. Interestingly enough it looks like GSP looks a bit more cut and probably has added a few more pounds of muscles. I believe GSP will try to finish Jake Shields tonight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> lol, I'd find it very entertaining if they hook up and jake KO's GSP in the first thirty seconds, IMO this fight goes to the cards but it would still be great *because* its a lesser probability.




If Shields KO's GSP he's going to own welterweight forever and ever. Infact, Shields with the ability to KO a monster striker like GSP? He'd probably be the betting favorite vs. Silva.



But let's get real there's basically no way that happens haha.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

atdhe doesn't have the fight ? GSP split decision.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Time for all the hype behind this amazing card to be stopped by a lackluster GSP fight. Great.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

No fight can ruin what has been an absolutely amazing night of fights so far... Bring on GSP vs Shields!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


>


lol awesome.

GSP via decision... I'm going for shields though. Gotta rep the BJJ fighter.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> No fight can ruin what has been an absolutely amazing night of fights so far... Bring on GSP vs Shields!


AGREED!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh great, Doug Crosby is back. Shields still has a chance to win this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> lol awesome.
> 
> GSP via decision... I'm going for shields though. Gotta rep the BJJ fighter.


I always get butterflies when the intros are going on. I feel the same way as when I fought... it's weird. These dudes must be under stupid amounts of pressure.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup - what an event this has been!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*GSP by TKO*, in the first 3 rds!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Great night of fights.

Hopefully a GSP tko can cap it off.

I'm expecting a one-sided decision though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Really simple and expected strategy from GSP so far

EDIT: I think limba may be right on this one (As well!)

And lol at "Sit down mr. St-Pierre"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice rd.

One more rd of this and the TKO in the 3rd.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jake's strategy - Stand there, wait for body kick, try to grab leg. Fail. Stand there.

:laugh:

This is going to be a clinic probably.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Has Shields' striking improved at all since he came to the UFC?

This is a huge mismatch on the feet as most expected, hoping GSP hits him on the button with one of those rights.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

GSP wins by TKO! I just feel it!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake's standup is emabarrassingly bad.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

GSP throwing punches straight from Hendo's book 

32 rounds in a row, can we get a finish now please?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm surprised GSP can move so well with Rogan hugging his nuts so tightly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If GSP gets him it'll be the 360 Spinning Back kick from the southpaw stance to the body.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Interesting in the corner of Shields. Jake asked "dont pull guard?" and Melendez replied back "No, not yet." Seems to be a plan


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Spinning back kicks galore, looks like those lessons from Joe Rogan are paying off.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man if silva was fighting sheilds, this fight would have been over the first 3 mins in. How the hell has sheild made it this far with that striking he has.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

GSP whining over that tiny mouse? Koschek says hi!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Just noticing the swelling now Goldie? Shields has been landing that jab all night long.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh shit GSP is down an eye... this changes a lot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shields broke GSP's eye!


IRONY!


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Georges is too much of a nice guy. It's annoying -_-



marcthegame said:


> Man if silva was fighting sheilds, this fight would have been over the first 3 mins in. How the hell has sheild made it this far with that striking he has.


I was thinking the same thing... And People were saying Shields could beat Silva... No way.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GSP is just to slippery.....

I hope he mans up and fights anderson so he can get his teeth kicked down his throat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to bed. 

G'Night yall.

Fun night of fights.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Commmon Georges!!!!!

Finish this fight!!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can I blink now! My eyes are starting to hurt!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damnit Georges, you said "Don't blink" - my eyes are getting kinda dry here, come on!

Crap, Bonnar beat me to the blink joke


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

**** this shit I'm gonna get drunk, GSP ruins another event like usual. the guy is fighting the biggest pillow puncher in the game who is standing right in front of him trying to strike and he is still scared to finish.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

well, George at least that wasn't from Anderson Silva - you woulda had a lot more then just a broken nose


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What the **** is Jakes problem? I saw him shoot ONCE. ******* idiot.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

After this I think GSP needs to pull a Rashad and go to a different camp! Greg Jackson is doing nothing for him!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

George does not want to fight Silva


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GSP and sheilds= overrated


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jake didnt shoot once wtf, thats the only reason why i had him winning a decision but he didnt look for the ground once wtf.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Time for all the hype behind this amazing card to be stopped by a lackluster GSP fight. Great.


Called it.

A boring GSP fight? WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT!?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was fantastic.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not impressed by his peformance.

Obviously he's great, but all this talk about being a true martial artist or beating guy at their specialty or changing MMA is nonsense if you don't finish the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Called it.


i cant believe some of you guys thought gsp would get a tko lol, tghat happening for gsp ever again


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

typical GSP performance.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I am convince diaz will beat gsp, never mind silva. If sheild hurted him diaz would be him and silva would kill him standing up.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Typical GSP fashion. Always spoiling the good things ey? Damn GSP...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP vs. AS = GSP vs Serra 1


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I know GSP landed more, but Jake busted his face up. What a strange, strange performance by Shields.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I left in the 4th to get something to eat as I knew GSP and Shields weren't going to finish, no one would really get hurt, and I could safely see a decision.

Boring stuff.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, Crosby is at it again. Someone fire that idiot.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Typical GSP performance: make your opponents fight where he is at his weakest.

GSP will always strike with grapplers and wrestlers - and dominate them.
And he will always wrestle with strikers - and dominate them also.

No one at WW can touch him atm.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Taking GSP to a decision in Canada = GSP wins. Regardless of how many rounds I think Jake won.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm starting to really believe GSP doesn't want to hurt his opponents.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I am convince diaz will beat gsp, never mind silva. If sheild hurted him diaz would be him and silva would kill him standing up.


nick diaz will beat gsp if they ever have a merger fight, it makes sense to make the fight right now, diaz will win by tko


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> I am convince diaz will beat gsp, never mind silva. If sheild hurted him diaz would be him and silva would kill him standing up.


yeah if GSP tried to stand with him, but I think GSP would shoot all night long (unlike Shields)


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

That was so... lackluster


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

48-47 ? Most rounds were reasonably competitive but I can't think of a single round where he 'won'


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

My standup is better than Shields :laugh:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn close fight.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

48-47? didn't think it was that close - and it shouldn't have been


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> My standup is better than Shields :laugh:


and I am blind:confused02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Forget silva vs gsp...gsp needs to stay at ww and fight diaz.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP just basically said he won't go up to 185 - he will only fight AS if a catch weight


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Forget silva vs gsp...gsp needs to stay at ww and fight diaz.


exactly, and you guys still want gsp-silva? i dont how about diaz-gsp and sonnen-silva II


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

The knuckle that hit GSPs eye clearly changed the fight. GSP is dominating him and rocking him every round until that happenend, and GSP kind of faded when he said he couldnt see out of the eye. 

I think this has the possiblity of being a very severe eye injury if that he is saying is true. The eye shouldn't be blurry for that period of time and it could very well be career ending like we saw with another fighter(forgot name).

Amare Stoudemire from the NBA had a injury like this and has to wear glasses on the court. I hope all turns out well for GSP.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> 48-47? didn't think it was that close - and it shouldn't have been


Yeah I gave Jake the last round and that's it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome night of fights, from the prelims all the way to the co-main event, and the main event was GSP as we know him, so I'd say this is easily event of the year so far 

Good night MMAF


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thats it!*

Its been enough GSP is officially a little bit$h! Was he really whining like a child about his fu$king little cut on his eye. I mean thats a warrior. Get serious if you are still hanging on this guys nuts you are a chump who is not watching this as a fight fan but as a man fan. This b!tch said he needed to go to the hospital. He should go and drink some of Hominicks sweat so maybe he can see what a warrior is. And again with the apology its embarrasing. He would get his ass handed to him by Silva and destroyed by Diaz. Serra stole his soul.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

What happened to the GSP that fought Frank Trigg, Sean Sherk, Matt Hughes x3, and Jay Hieron! He wasn't like this back then!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

GSP - Yawn. Seriously. Cant believe I stayed up until 5.20am to watch george ' go for a knockout or submission' seriously? that guy took as little risks as possible and showed he can get beat up more by shields than he can hurt someone?? honestly i want GSP to move up in weight so AS can light up this guy and show him how mma is. And this is from a GSP prior fan


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone who thinks Diaz has anything to offer up against GSP is retarded. Their not even close to being on the same level. GSP would maul him on the ground all night. George went blind in the 2nd round tonight and still won this thing.

Damn people are so quick to toss people under the bus over any niggle in their performance.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Taking GSP to a decision in Canada = GSP wins. Regardless of how many rounds I think Jake won.


How many rounds do you think Shields won?


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought you got a professional partner when you went on dancing with the stars, why were GSP and Shields dancing together?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Anyone who thinks Diaz has anything to offer up against GSP is retarded. Their not even close to being on the same level. GSP would maul him on the ground all night. George went blind in the 2nd round tonight and still won this thing.
> 
> Damn people are so quick to toss people under the bus over any niggle in their performance.


Or - Georges got smacked by an inferior striker and had to play it safe the rest of the way. Even when he got Jake down he froze. He was too scared to risk anything. 

I think Diaz would have a lot for Georges, but there would be MANY more takedowns.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

As much as GSP clearly fights within himself and takes next to no risks at all, it's up to the contender's to put it all on the line and put GSP in a real fight, a war. Jake put on almost no pressure, shot for a single takedown and never pulled guard to try something different. He knew he was down in the 5th yet the pace was pretty much the same and with a minute left he never opened up. Till we see someone who's willing to go all out and not be intimidated then GSP will remain champ, and I think GSP's interview made it clear he doesn't want to move up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nick diaz will beat gsp if they ever have a merger fight, it makes sense to make the fight right now, diaz will win by tko


If you haven't figured out YET how GSP fights, then you need to make some time for you...download his last 7 fights and you will see.

Diaz won't come near beating him, because his biggest weakness is wrestling.

Daley took him down!!!!!!!!!!
GSP will take him down also and grind him, just like he did against Hardy or Alves.

Simple as that.

Strike with wrestlers and grapplers, wrestle with strikers and grind the brawlers.

EASY!

_PS: 48-47 is BS - 49-46 more likely. Shields didn't win 2 rds. NO WAY!_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think 127 was the best fight card even though it didnt look that way on paper


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> I think this has the possiblity of being a very severe eye injury if that he is saying is true. The eye shouldn't be blurry for that period of time and it could very well be career ending like we saw with another fighter(forgot name).


Yeah, that's what I'm worried about, right now I'm thinking it could be a torn cornea since GSP said he couldn't see and that it felt like there was something under his eye. Unlike the detached retina suffered by Alan Belcher, it shouldn't be career ending unless there's some major complications.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Shields is impossible to KO. Simple as that. And I think he'd actually beat Silva.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> 48-47? didn't think it was that close - and it shouldn't have been


It wasn't. But look at it this way. How many rounds would you have scored 10-10 if that was an allowable score? Any round like that could have been scored 10-9 Shields considering the judges vantagepoint.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> The knuckle that hit GSPs eye clearly changed the fight. GSP is dominating him and rocking him every round until that happenend, and GSP kind of faded when he said he couldnt see out of the eye.
> 
> I think this has the possiblity of being a very severe eye injury if that he is saying is true. The eye shouldn't be blurry for that period of time and it could very well be career ending like we saw with another fighter(forgot name).
> 
> Amare Stoudemire from the NBA had a injury like this and has to wear glasses on the court. I hope all turns out well for GSP.


Scratched cornea.

Funny, but if GSP sustained a career ending injury, I would feel bad for him, but wouldn't care.

It'd also be such bitter, bitter irony that a man who brags about being a safety first fighter got injured by a non-puncher while playing it safe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> If you haven't figured out YET how GSP fights, then you need to make some time for you...download his last 7 fights and you will see.
> 
> Diaz won't come near beating him, because his biggest weakness is wrestling.
> 
> ...


naa diaz has good bjj that gsp will be scared of that will mea it will be standing and diaz will out strike him, diaz is gsps kryptonite


----------



## frostygunna (Dec 31, 2006)

If any other champ was up 3-4 rounds to 0 and could barely see out of their eye, theyd become more passive too. 

Someone mentioned Hominick, but he was down like 3 rounds, he had to finish the fight thats why he pressed so hard. It was two very different situations. 

If anything i think the problem was with jake shields, the guy cant see out of one of his eyes and he didnt even attempt a take down.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

frostygunna said:


> If anything i think the problem was with jake shields, the guy cant see out of one of his eyes and he didnt even attempt a take down.


This.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was ******* pathetic, plain and simple.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

*George Safe/Stiff/Scare Pierre Even Blew Away My Expectations*

I knew Shields has absolutely awful striking and GSP was physically/athletically/technically superior in virtually every facet. 

Shields will show up in his next fight against a WW that outstrikes him, may be even knocks him out. And make GSP look like crap for putting on another Safe performance. (kinda like Condit just knocking out Hardy)

I LOL at the Canadian fans booing him.

Now lets see how he ducks Silva this time..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> naa diaz has good bjj that gsp will be scared of that will mea it will be standing and diaz will out strike him, diaz is gsps kryptonite


Shields' BJJ is much more dangerous than Diaz's.

Relax OWNS...

Diaz ain't beating any wrestlers in the UFC.

The day he will fight and lose in the UFC, remember to check this post.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Big Lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Shields' BJJ is much more dangerous than Diaz's.
> 
> Relax OWNS...
> 
> ...


we will see limba, just remember santos was on diaz for 5 seconds and subbed him easy


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> I knew Shields has absolutely awful striking and GSP was physically/athletically/technically superior in virtually every facet.
> 
> Shields will show up in his next fight against a WW that outstrikes him, may be even knocks him out. And make GSP look like crap for putting on another Safe performance. (kinda like Condit just knocking out Hardy)
> 
> ...


What is this post about?

You being upset?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> What happened to the GSP that fought Frank Trigg, Sean Sherk, Matt Hughes x3, and Jay Hieron! He wasn't like this back then!


worrying about his pension fund


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Was this fight shitty? I didn't order it.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

limba said:


> Shields' BJJ is much more dangerous than Diaz's.
> 
> Relax OWNS...
> 
> ...


Quoted for emphasis.

GSP's top game is enough for Diaz. See BJ II.

Diaz doesn't submit decently educated BJJ wrestlers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow that makdessi backfist was beautiful, i love using that move in training and sparring but he actually took that into reality, great kick fake to set it up


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> Quoted for emphasis.
> 
> GSP's top game is enough for Diaz. See BJ II.
> 
> Diaz doesn't submit decently educated BJJ wrestlers.


bj never attacks from the bottom he is so defensive that he may as well not even have any bjj


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

K-1 Hughes will beat him. if he protects his chin.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

GSP is making it very hard to be a fan of his. The guy just plays it too safe! He was clearly a better striker than Shields, but yet couldn't finish him. He kept going for that overhand right instead of mixing in some different strikes in there. I think it's more of him needing to add to his arsenal then anything. His jab is damn good but he really doesn't have a KO punch to rely on. He should work on his Muay Thai some more and get some knees into his striking from the clinch or hell, if he works at it, get a flying knee in there. I have to agree with Joe in that he could have put the pressure on Jake but he didn't. He seems to love those decisions and it's costing him fans. 

I don't see anyone beating him anytime soon unless they have a sick ground game like Shields and good standup. I rather not see GSP vs. Silva since Silva will be the bigger fighter. He will have trouble getting that TD an will get KOd on the feet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just ignore Mrs. Subjective. It's that time of the month, is all.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> we will see limba, just remember santos was on diaz for 5 seconds and subbed him easy


You mean..that Snatos that holds a record of 18-14?! ANd his best win is over Zaromskis?! LOL


PS: all the whinny bi**ches that attack GSP right now make me laugh!!!

Was GSP fighting alone in the cage?!
Was Jake Shields not involved in the fight?!

Where was that guy who *hadn't lost in 15 fights, more than 7 YEARS.*

Every time GSP beats up a contender, another name pops up.

After Koscheck it was Shields....Now it looks like it's Diaz.

GSP's performance tonight was far from impressive, but he looked miles away from losing the fight - he dominated. He shut down Shields like no one before him, in the last 7 years. (minus Hendo knocking him down and Kampmann having a tired Shields in trouble).

This was supposed to be GSP's biggest test yet.

LOL


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> bj never attacks from the bottom he is so defensive that he may as well not even have any bjj


Even if that was true, so what? GSP = decisions and risk management. Mix strikes, get takedowns, don't commit on the ground, repeat.

I'll consider Diaz a legit UFC title challenger if he gets good TDD, or he gets Maia elite BJJ


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

limba said:


> If you haven't figured out YET how GSP fights, then you need to make some time for you...download his last 7 fights and you will see.
> 
> Diaz won't come near beating him, because his biggest weakness is wrestling.
> 
> ...


True as that is, Diaz has one of the best guards in MMA. He could very well submit him


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> You mean..that Snatos that holds a record of 18-14?! ANd his best win is over Zaromskis?! LOL
> 
> 
> PS: all the whinny bi**ches that attack GSP right now make me laugh!!!
> ...


I don't think anyone is denying that GSP is MMA's biggest talent.

More like depressed that GSP is MMA's biggest talent.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen some bad game plans in my day, but that was pretty high on the list of the worst. I can't figure out if Shields couldn't find his tempo, or if he actually wanted to stand with GSP for 5 rounds. Either way he looked far better than expected, but he failed, royally so...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> What is this post about?
> 
> You being upset?


Well...I guess I can't totally blame him for being a hypocrite among other things, he obviously has trauma that he still suffers from Serra from actually giving it all in fights. He talks a good game.

The GSP double speak over the years and Dana White talk since GSP V Fitch, about the fight being next. 
This upsets me:

*
October 2008
*
I have a lot of friends at 185. To tell you the truth, I’m not afraid of challenging nobody at 185. I’m very confident in myself. I think I can do pretty well [against Silva]. I think I’m a different fighter than all the guys who have fought him in the past. There’s only one way to find out. -George St-Pierre


*November 2008*

During a press conference several weeks ago in Toronto to promote UFC 94, White didn’t rule out the possibility of Silva vs. St. Pierre when the potential matchup was raised by a member of the media.

“Do you think there is a chance that the winner of this fight will get Anderson Silva?,” the reporter asked.

“I think if Georges St. Pierre wins this fight he’ll get Anderson Silva,” White responded to the delight of fans in attendance at the press conference. 


*GSP V Penn II - Post fight*

Reporter: When can we expect GSP fight Anderson Silva?
Dan White: Anytime he wants (referring to GSP)


bla bla bla over the years....


*Post GSP V Koscheck II
*
"I want to make sure I've done everything I had to do in my division before I go up, because once I go up, I might for a little bit hold two titles at the same time, but as soon I'm going to go up and take care of business when I'm up, I'm going to let go of my other title."

“I want to be like Michael Jordan and basketball, Muhammad Ali in boxing. The way Tiger Woods was to golf. I want to be the guy .”


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> GSP's performance tonight was far from impressive, but he looked miles away from losing the fight - he dominated. He shut down Shields like no one before him, in the last 7 years. (minus Hendo knocking him down and Kampmann having a tired Shields in trouble).


Put it this way, SHIELDS GOT ZERO TAKEDOWNS. ZERO.
His wrestling & grappling was completely shutdown.

I should go back and pull up all those posts by people who said that Shields was going to be the guy who was guaranteed to get GSP down multiple times in the fight so I can laugh at them for being wrong.


----------



## BronxBruceWayne (May 15, 2009)

what a boring fight. main event of the night for the most celebrated champion in the UFC in his hometime and he couldnt manage to do more than jab his way to a decision. its boring watching gsp fight not because i'd rather him get into a wandy style brawl or anything, but because he's got so much talent that goes undisplayed fight after fight. it was nice to watch him outclass kos, but was it really exciting? as a main event? its disappointing to have to look forward to all the other fights on a gsp card, because he may very well put you to sleep. 
dont understand shields gameplan tonight, trying to outstrike gsp... but shields wrestling has always been the backwards end of his awesome bjj.

if gsp goes to 185 hes gonna get stomped. i think anderson will stun alot more than 55,000 people when/if they meet.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Putting all the GSP hate aside, this fight did show that Shields is no where close of holding that belt in the UFC. Give the guy Kos or Alves and see him get crushed. He'll be crying to go back to Strikeforce. 

A fight with Fitch does intrigue me though since Fitch loves to take it to the ground. Shields can beat him and take him out the title picture for good. Other than that, I don't think Shields can beat any other top guy in the WW division.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

aerius said:


> Put it this way, SHIELDS GOT ZERO TAKEDOWNS. ZERO.
> His wrestling & grappling was completely shutdown.
> 
> I should go back and pull up all those posts by people who said that Shields was going to be the guy who was guaranteed to get GSP down multiple times in the fight so I can laugh at them for being wrong.


I think you're missing the part where he hardly tried...

Also the one time he actually committed to it he did, he pulled guard. So


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> True as that is, Diaz has one of the best guards in MMA. He could very well submit him


this. limba take note of this knowledge, penn has defensive bjj and never attacks with it or even tries to sweep, nick ha s a bloody dangerous guard, and though santos is pretty shite he is a black belt that got subbed with a click of the thumbs, im pretty sure diaz is a better sub artist then hughes


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, some of you guys amaze me. GSP is the very best welterweight of all time and just proved it one more time, against one of the best fighters in the world, and to you guys, he's a freakin' loser. Hard to impress some people.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> True as that is, Diaz has one of the best guards in MMA. He could very well submit him


He could...but i doubt it.
I don't see Diaz subbing GSP from the bottom. 
And he ain't taking GSP down with top control. 



Roflcopter said:


> I don't think anyone is denying that GSP is MMA's biggest talent.
> 
> More like depressed that GSP is MMA's biggest talent.


Yes. He is the best *MIXED MARTIAL ARTIST*! I've said this time and time again.

Not the best FIGHTER!

I was a bit dissapointed honestly. I though he could have easily finish Shields, if he would have risked it more. No doubt in my mind.

But, he always controls the first rds and i believe starting from the 4th rd, his *auto-conservation-don't-lose-the-fight* instinct kicks in and tells him: "hey...you're 2 rds up! only way you're losing this fight is if you risk too much and get caught. Just continue like this"

And he does. And wins!

GSP needs to lose one or two of the the first 3 rds.

I believe we would see a much more aggressive St-Pierre afterthat.

I just don't see anyone at WW doing that honestly - push him in the early rounds, stealing rounds from him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

vandalian said:


> Man, some of you guys amaze me. GSP is the very best welterweight of all time and just proved it one more time, against one of the best fighters in the world, and to you guys, he's a freakin' loser. Hard to impress some people.


If you were impressed by that fight, your hero must be your high school principal


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

BronxBruceWayne said:


> what a boring fight. main event of the night for the most celebrated champion in the UFC in his hometime and he couldnt manage to do more than jab his way to a decision. its boring watching gsp fight not because i'd rather him get into a wandy style brawl or anything, but because he's got so much talent that goes undisplayed fight after fight. it was nice to watch him outclass kos, but was it really exciting? as a main event? its disappointing to have to look forward to all the other fights on a gsp card, because he may very well put you to sleep.
> dont understand shields gameplan tonight, trying to outstrike gsp... but shields wrestling has always been the backwards end of his awesome bjj.
> 
> if gsp goes to 185 hes gonna get stomped. i think anderson will stun alot more than 55,000 people when/if they meet.



No definitely not worthy of the hype and he deserved to be booed by *all *55,000 people for another half-a$$ boring GSP fight. If he was an undercard type, he would get cut in spite of the win.


----------



## =IronMan= (May 1, 2011)

The fight was boring. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Point is, it's not good when the main event is the most boring fight on the card.

And with GSP that's often the case.

Even worse, the only real fighter that I think could beat him(Anderson), he seems afraid to fight.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Shields is also a wrestler so he has good take down ability, yet he couldnt take GSP down at all, I would say thats impressive. I understand a BJJ not being able to take GSP down like BJ Penn, even Koscheck managed to get GSP once. But yea another performance with GSP that the fans walks away with more questions than answers.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

It was a little wrinkle in GSP game plan what? When the last 8 fights? He is a baby. It had nothing to do with his fight or that same old lame apology...hes not stupid he knows hes taking no chances. And it was all to do with his attitude he crys like a chump. I used to love GSP now he is an embarrasment. Who cares if you win if you do it with no heart against another guy who is also boring and playing it safe. Youd think with all the amazing fights we have been getting and demonstrations of real fortitude you fan boys would ask for more before swinging from those nuts.

And as for the Diaz argument again "reality". Diaz would pressure the shit out of GSP and you can stuff the wrestlers argument because if you havent been watching Diaz is the one thats been improving not GSP hes stayed the same since Serra. And you dont mean wrestling you mean humping.

Some times I wonder how many people who post are still living at home with mommy and daddy.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I hate to be one of "those" guys. But I want to see him fight Diaz. Not because I think he'll beat him, but because I want to see a more aggressive GSP. Diaz has solid top game, and better bottom game, and his boxing really doesn't need to be described much more than Daley's beatdown explains. I don't think he's got much of a shot at winning, but goddamn! He might make GSP have to work for a win!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> I think you're missing the part where he hardly tried...
> 
> Also the one time he actually committed to it he did, he pulled guard. So


Shields managed to grab a leg about 3 or 4 times, all of them failed. He shot in for 3 takedowns (I think) and all of them missed by a mile. It was actually kinda sad when Shields tried to shoot in and GSP just sidestepped him and made him miss completely.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I hate to be one of "those" guys. But I want to see him fight Diaz. Not because I think he'll beat him, but because I want to see a more aggressive GSP. Diaz has solid top game, and better bottom game, and his boxing really doesn't need to be described much more than Daley's beatdown explains. I don't think he's got much of a shot at winning, but goddamn! He might make GSP have to work for a win!


He would, GSP wouldn't be able to play it safe and coast to a win and Nick wouldn't coast to a loss.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never, EVER, seen a more lackadaisical striker in all of my life. Jake Shields is atrocious on the feet, and the worst striker in the welterweight division.

And THAT is why I thought GSP would take a decision. 

Case in point, the only damaging blow GSP landed was the head kick, Shields shows guard, probably still rocked, and GSP stands over him AFRAID to engage and finish him. Leave it to the welterweight champion to put a dent in a ridiculously exciting card.

Oh, oh, but GSP was trying to go for the finish! Didn't you see the 73,782 telegraphed overhand rights GSP was trying to land!? 

Champion's heart right there. Atleast Anderson Silva was in spirit tonight with the damn Machida jumping kick to the freaking face.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

aerius said:


> Shields managed to grab a leg about 3 or 4 times, all of them failed. He shot in for 3 takedowns (I think) and all of them missed by a mile. It was actually kinda sad when Shields tried to shoot in and GSP just sidestepped him and made him miss completely.


He tried to clinch with him 3/4 times. But definitely only shot low once, twice at the most and that's assuming I forgot about the second one. 

He definitely failed hard. My only assumptions are A)He wass really nervous and couldn't focus B)He had a pisspoor gameplan C)The Stockton mentality is contageous.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I hate to be one of "those" guys. But I want to see him fight Diaz. Not because I think he'll beat him, but because I want to see a more aggressive GSP. Diaz has solid top game, and better bottom game, and his boxing really doesn't need to be described much more than Daley's beatdown explains. I don't think he's got much of a shot at winning, but goddamn! He might make GSP have to work for a win!


I agree, I still think GSP will win, but he is gong to really have to work for it against Nick Diaz. Their will be less holes about Diaz to exploit. I see GSP winning though by taking Diaz down before he gets comfortable on the feet and standing back up before he gets comfortable on his back. GSP is a better all around fighter than Diaz and comes out with the best game plans.

That said, im still disappointed that another GSP dominated fight goes the distance again.


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

*GSP-Shields Was Embarassing*

I made the mistake of watching this with some of my boxing friends, trying to convert them to mma...bad idea. it was laughable. probably the worst stand-up i've ever seen in a championship fight (from both guys). gsp looked slow, plodding, telegraphed, no head move-ment whatsoever, no footwork, no killer instinct, no creativity, just stiffness. this guy was training with freddie roach? and shields was just...makes me wonder how he made it this far. abysmal showing by both guys. my boxing friends had a good laugh

on the flip side, they loved machida


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> If you were impressed by that fight, your hero must be your high school principal


So what is Jake Shields now, some bum off the street? Does beating him earn a man no credit all of a sudden?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, that was a bad idea, but I mean, what else did you expect?

You have the worst striker in the welterweight division going against the most conservative, ball-less champion in UFC history.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They definitely need to bring someone in to light a fire under GSP's arse. Jake was looking to do just that in the final round, but it was too little, too late. I respect GSP, I root for GSP, and I'll always be a fan, but even I was yelling at the television when he had Jake rocked badly via head kick and still refused to pounce.

I also agree with the above poster... people knocking GSP and this fight are really selling Jake Shields short. I'm going to presume A LOT of you have not seen his fights outside the UFC. If you think his fight with Martin was him in a nutshell, you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> It was a little wrinkle in GSP game plan what? When the last 8 fights? He is a baby. It had nothing to do with his fight or that same old lame apology...hes not stupid he knows hes taking no chances. And it was all to do with his attitude he crys like a chump. I used to love GSP now he is an embarrasment. Who cares if you win if you do it with no heart against another guy who is also boring and playing it safe. Youd think with all the amazing fights we have been getting and demonstrations of real fortitude you fan boys would ask for more before swinging from those nuts.


I have been saying this for years...years. Took a while but I'm glad people are finally starting to come around.

Oh, I've seen Jake Shields fight, and he is easily the most lackadaisical, worst striker in the welterweight division, probably in the world. No one is selling Jake Shields short, he is what he is. And GSP is what he is.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

vandalian said:


> So what is Jake Shields now, some bum off the street? Does beating him earn a man no credit all of a sudden?


This. Going through a 15 fight win streak against some good people with suspect stand up is impressive to say the least. Jake Shields is a legit top notch MMA fighter. Their are so many ways to win in MMA and Shields always found ways to win.


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Haha, that was a bad idea, but I mean, what else did you expect?
> 
> You have the worst striker in the welterweight division going against the most conservative, ball-less champion in UFC history.


gsp said before the fight 'don't blink' so i thought he'd go for broke and really try to ko him. shields had ZERO standup


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

My thoughts on this fight:

GSP wrestling was far superior, which I expected. He was sneaky and used it late to score points without having to risk being stuck in Jakes guard for long.

I knew Jake was cagey, but he is cagey as hell in there, a true veteran. He does little minor, subtle things to make you miss and to make it awkward. This is why GSPs stand-up looked poor.

GSP showed his heart in there and shrunk when he couldn't see out of one eye. I'm goad he came out for the 5th with a bit more attitude.

GSP showed he really needs to losen up his boxing technique, he is slow as hell and stiff. He doesn't know how to uncoil to generate power, not to mention that windmill overhand right is terrible. He needs to learn better technique as well as top benching so much and work on his uncoiling of his body, no point having huge power in your legs for stand-up if you don't now how to use it. 

All in all decent fight and pretty much what we expect from GSP now, superior in nearly every way but not a real show.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He never committed to any of those that GSP side stepped. He seemed like he wanted GSP to think he wanted to take him down more than he actually wanted to.

And catching kicks hardly qualifies as shooting for a takedown.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He tried to clinch with him 3/4 times. But definitely only shot low once, twice at the most and that's assuming I forgot about the second one.


Shields managed to catch 3 or 4 kicks and turn them into takedown attempts, all of which failed. Then there were the clinches you mentioned which failed as well. There was shot where GSP sidestepped him and pushed him off the way he did with Koscheck in the 3rd round, low shot to ankle pick attempt which failed, and I'm pretty sure there was another one.



> He definitely failed hard. My only assumptions are A)He wass really nervous and couldn't focus B)He had a pisspoor gameplan C)The Stockton mentality is contageous.


I'd say C and also that GSP's footwork is just too good & fast for him to deal with. Shields has never gone up against a good wrestler who has that kind of speed & footwork, against slower guys he could always get a good hold on them and drag them down. He just couldn't do that against GSP, he doesn't have the speed & explosiveness to put him down.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

No..but going against the worst, most lackadaisical striker in the welterweight division and afraid to engage...had one damaging blow the entire fight and didn't want to persue into Jake's guard and finish him off even if Jake was probably still rocked from the head, why? Because he was afraid.

Jake Shields went through a 15 fight win streak because he has a very good ground game, not because he was knocking out guys left and right.

Still after all these years, these delusional people are still missing the point when it comes to the conservative Georges St. Pierre.

No one is upset that GSP works against his opponents weakness. It's the fact he shows no will to finish, no heart to persue, and sneaks out the back door by winning with his athleticism and cardio. Yeah, he's hard to take down, yeah, it's hard to stop his takedowns. so welterweights are screwed either way. Fact of the matter is that this is so afraid to even show the most MINISCULE amount of risk. He has no power, overrated submission skills. The guy is not a true champion.



bogey_j said:


> gsp said before the fight 'don't blink' so i thought he'd go for broke and really try to ko him. shields had ZERO standup


GSP says he's going to finish every fight, as do most fighters in reality. Then after the fight he'll pretend to be all upset that he couldn't get the finish, when in reality he didn't want the finish to begin with.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Before this fight - Shields was GOOD!

After the fight - Shields is bad?! :confused02:

Fans are crazy sometimes...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Want to know something funny?

IMO, Jon Fitch's last three fights were far and away more exciting than GSP's.

Jon: Fight with BJ was awesome, the last round was a constant barage of whoopass. Fight with Alves was almost all Jon out striking Alves. Fight with Ben Saunders was three rounds of him throwing as hard as he possibly could and trying to wreck Ben's face.

GSP: Shields was him taking no chances against someone he obviously could've KO'd if he tried. Kos was him taking no chances he could obviously KO'd (He broke his god damn orbital in the first and proceeded to jab him for 4 rounds -.-) Hardy was a grapple **** that he SHOULD have finished if he would've committed, all he had to do was change position and risk it a little bit and he would've broken Hardy's arm.

HATERS GONNA HATE!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, the fact that GSP could finish these guys is getting a tad bothersome, but again, I can only judge the man so much. For all the shite we give GSP, the fact remains, no one has made him break his game plan. His opponents deserve a bit of grief, as well.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

limba said:


> Before this fight - Shields was GOOD!
> 
> After the fight - Shields is bad?! :confused02:
> 
> Fans are crazy sometimes...


Before this fight - everyone knew Jake Shields had awful stand-up

After this fight - people still knew Jake Shields had awful stand-up.

Before this fight - most (intelligent) people thought GSP would keep the fight on the feet because he'd be too afraid to see Shields on the ground.

After this fight - people saw GSP keep the fight on the feet and was too afraid (even when he had Shields rocked, haha) to engage Shields.

Such a lame argument. Jake Shields is a great grappler, and no one is calling him a "bum" overall. But if you can't tell this guy has the worst stand-up in welterweight division, maybe even in all of the UFC, you're disregarding facts.

Some fans are crazy, some fans are fickle. Case in point.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Want to know something funny?
> 
> IMO, Jon Fitch's last three fights were far and away more exciting than GSP's.
> 
> ...


Haters (keyboard warriors) shouldn't hate either guys imo.

Simple as that.
It's so easy for people to sit behind a monitor with the mouse in one hand and the beer in the other hand, accusing certain fighters of not being exciting or having balls to let it al out in the cage.

YEAH RIGHT!

All these fighters deserve the highest respect for what they're doing, for all the ahrd training and fights they're going trhough, but some people are just so hard to please.

I am curious how many people out of those who throw sh*t at the likes of GSP or Fitch - every time they don't enjoy their fights - are 15 yr olds who are still checking the mirror with hope of that elusive mustache becoming a reality.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Before this fight - Shields was GOOD!
> 
> After the fight - Shields is bad?! :confused02:
> 
> Fans are crazy sometimes...


Before the fight - Shields is a great fighter, but GSP is a horrible, horrible stylistic matchup for him, and GSP is a boring fighter.

After the fight- Shields is a great fighter, but GSP is a horrible, horrible stylistic matchup for him, and GSP is a boring fighter. God ****ing damn it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

limba said:


> Haters (keyboard warriors) shouldn't hate either guys imo.
> 
> Simple as that.
> It's so easy for people to sit behind a monitor with the mouse in one hand and the beer in the other hand, accusing certain fighters of not being exciting or having balls to let it al out in the cage.
> ...


Ah, figured a GSP supporter would revert to this bad boy eventually. When the arguments get too one sided and you fall flat, pull the "says the guyz behind da keyboard!1!" out of the hat.

Kind of like how you were baiting people with your sarcastic attempt of a before/after scenario...old humble, respectful pacifist behind the keyboard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, come on, De Large... the man DOES do what a lot of us don't and would not.

He may be a safe fighter, but he's a fighter nonetheless... it does take a bit of balls to step into a cage in general. I'd not have risked my face like GSP did tonight. I'm far too handsome a man. At least give him that respect.

This talk of cowardice is a bit much.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Before this fight - everyone knew Jake Shields had awful stand-up
> 
> After this fight - people still knew Jake Shields had awful stand-up.
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting this.

I've said it already: GSP's performance tonight was far from his best.

But blaming GSP for this fight is ridiculous.

Yes: Shields has horrible stand-up - knew it before the fight, know it afterwards also. SO WHAT: is that GSP's fault now?! That Shields couldn't do shit on the feet?!
Is it GSP's fault because Shields couldn't get a TD?!

Everytime one of GSP's fight ends, it's his fault for the fight not being too spectacular.
His opponent always gets the benefit of not being good enough for him. All of his opponents are labeled as having horrible striking, or terrible wrestling or BJJ.

That's stupid! NO...it's retarded actually.

All fighters are talking about becoming champions. But for that to happen they need to beat this guy right now.
And this guy is incredible in all areas of MMA right now.

But he became this fighter after thousands of hours of hard training and hard work.

Maybe others should do the same, then try posing a bigger challenge to him.

GSP isn't the most exciting fighter out there, but he is doing his job atm: winning fights, staying champion, making some money, building an image/a brand and s future for him and his family.

The guy is just built this way.

People may not like him (it - the situation), but he deserves respect above others.



Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> *Ah, figured a GSP supporter would revert to this bad boy eventually*. When the arguments get too one sided and you fall flat, pull the "says the guyz behind da keyboard!1!" out of the hat.
> 
> Kind of like how you were baiting people with your sarcastic attempt of a before/after scenario...old humble, respectful pacifist behind the keyboard.


The same can be said about the other guys - those who don't like him: 

Before the fight: Shields is GSP's biggest test, he will push him, he is a world class fighter.

The fight: Shields is million miles aways from even threatening GSP, let alone beat him.

After the fight: Shields isn't as good as some people said he was before the fight.

The only thing that remains the same: GSP's latest performances, who, always manage to create buzz in the *GSP hate club* somehow.

LOL


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey man I'm 22 and can't grow a mustache >:[


Seriously though, I agree. I respect Jon for what he does because I know the amount of skill that it takes to grind dudes like that who are that skilled. Not saying I've done it to guys that skilled, but I've done it to guys not that skilled and it's ridiculously hard. 

I just hate the fact that GSP has been doing the same thing STANDING. It's a lot harder to finish a dude on the ground when all he's doing is defending IMO. I'm more upset that GSP HAD to realize he's totally ******* out classing these dudes and he doesn't even TRY to finish it. Seriously. He hit Jake with that same Jab/Overhand combo about 9000 times and the way Jake was reacting to it (IE, Horribly) He was opened for a head head kick. GSP landed it once and it damn near destroyed Jake and he STILL didn't go after it. Same thing with Hardy and that Kimura. All he had to do was swing his leg over and the fight was over, but he was so worried about losing position that he didn't do it. I just think that's ridiculous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, come on, De Large... the man DOES do what a lot of us don't and would not.
> 
> He may be a safe fighter, but he's a fighter nonetheless... it does take a bit of balls to step into a cage in general. I'd not have risked my face like GSP did tonight. I'm far too handsome a man. At least give him that respect.
> 
> This talk of cowardice is a bit much.


I would never, EVER, EVER respect a fighter for just getting into the cage.

It's what you do in the cage that earns respect and admiration.

I'm not alone in that sentiment either.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I respect every fighter in the octagon. Every fighter that enters the octagon shows courage in my opinion. But that's one portion of the fight game. However, during the fight? A fighter can most definitely show cowardice, regardless if my pasty, pimply ass can't step into the cage. Just because I don't do it doesn't make it any less true than what you saw tonight.

Take ANY other sport for example. Ryan Leaf, worst quarterback in the NFL of all time, wouldn't you say? Can I not make this statement because I'm the guy sitting behind the television, eating a bag of Ruffles? Facts are facts either way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The absolute worst is this notion that fighters should be treated with this great reverence like people aren't taking big bucks out of their pockets and putting it into theirs.

It's a goddamn entertainment business, and I don't think anyone, including the 50k would be frantic Canadian fans in the stadium was entertained.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ha-ha, I dunno... I didn't think the first two rounds were THAT bad. 

I did yell at the tv after the head kick, mind you. And then it all went downhill from there.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Even worse when GSP began to telegraph the overhand after he threw it about 73 times.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You two have broken me. My spirit has been taken


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

He still won the fight. Head high.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Hey man I'm 22 and can't grow a mustache >:[
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I agree. I respect Jon for what he does because I know the amount of skill that it takes to grind dudes like that who are that skilled. Not saying I've done it to guys that skilled, but I've done it to guys not that skilled and it's ridiculously hard.
> ...


Agreed.

IMO GSP needs to fight someone who can push him in the early rds, steal a round or two away from him. That way he has to risk more in his fights. he has to go for the finish or to score big on the cards.

Until then, he will most likely keep this up.

From a career/financial point of view: why not?!? Winnin fights, money, building a legacy, easily becoming the best WW of all times.

Look at GSP from the 2nd Serra fight.

That guy was fired up as HELL. He was aggressive, he had something that seems to be missing atm. 
He had to prove something. That his loss was a fluke. He was very motivated.

Same in the 2nd BJ fight: he needed to prove that he beat BJ in their 1st fight. 

And in both cases, he needed to do it convincingly.

The Fitch fight was something in between, because he carried a lot of momentum in that fight from the 2st rd, when he hurt Fitch badly.

On the other hand: his fights against Alves, Hardy, Kos 2 or Shields - it was somethink like: "defeat your opponent - not beat him up". 
Defeat him from a sporting perspective. 

For GSP to become much more exciting, one of the following things need to happen: 

1. move to MW - whole new challenge. Not necessarilly fight Silva. The MW has a lot of great fights for him. All types of fighters.

2. lose a fight at WW. That would reignite some fire in GSP and remotivate him.

Since option 2 looks impossible to happen atm, i would say go for option 1.



Canadian Psycho said:


> You two have broken me. My spirit has been taken


I'm still going strong. You can join me.


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

*GSP Tried To Finish..*

he just can't...when will people realize this? he threw over a hundred power shots


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP can still be P4P number 1, unbeatable, greatest 170lber ever and all that....but it'd be absolutely peachy if the guy didn't main event for a while.

Would be hard to justify though because of the guy's marketability.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeez, by this sounds of it, this fight was pretty bad.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jesus, he can do this for as long as he wants for all I care. I don't have to watch the guy fight...but don't come to me when the guy's legacy is being the most boring, conservative, safe champion in UFC history.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

He stopped Hughes (twice), BJ, Serra, Sherk and others. He can obviously finish. He just hasn't been able to lately. You can tell he wants to finish like he has in the past. But the guy just beat Jake Shields - something nobody has been able to do for 6 years. And he did it with one freakin' eye! Can we at least give GSP some credit instead of playing the "he can't finish" card? It's so easy for everybody to sit on their ass at home and criticize.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no frank edgar CANT finish but he tries he is just too weak, GSP CAN finish but he wont


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> For GSP to become much more exciting, one of the following things need to happen:
> 
> 1. move to MW - whole new challenge. Not necessarilly fight Silva. The MW has a lot of great fights for him. All types of fighters.
> 
> 2. lose a fight at WW. That would reignite some fire in GSP and remotivate him.


3. Get out of Jackson's camp.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He trains more with Tri-Star than Jackson.

Not to mention I think it's ridiculous to blame Jackson for having boring fights.

I thought that ridiculous notion has been disproved many times over.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Technically, he didn't stop BJ but okay..

Haha this is hilarious. I posted in another thread that people are going to go "GSP tried to finish, he threw 188 overhand rights!"....yeah, about 3 minutes into the first round they were all telegraphed and left no mark on the fight at all.

No, he didn't try. He had Shields hurt with the head kick and had the opportunity to engage Shields as he pulled guard...still rocked obviously, and GSP stood over him and did nothing. Nothing.

He could have finished the fight right there if he wanted to...but didn't.

Yeah, the first guy to beat Shields in 6 years...also the first guy that Shields didn't take down and had to use his stand-up to win the fight. I do not dog GSP for keeping the fight on the feet and trying to beat Shields where he was the weakest...it's the fact that Jake Shields is the worst striker in the welterweight division and GSP showed no effort to finish. *siigh* and yet again, people are failing to realize the point and wondering off into their own little world of arguments with holes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I literally left and used the bathroom/got something to eat during the 4th round.

This fight was sooooo freaking boring. 

It's not all GSP's fault, I mean Jake is also not a very exciting fighter, but holy hell, what would have been an A event went to a -B simply because of the main event.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just thought..how the hell do you train with Roger Gracie, Freddy Roach, god himself, and still have no confidence in your finishing abilities? Lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Jesus, he can do this for as long as he wants for all I care. *I don't have to watch the guy fight*...but don't come to me when the guy's legacy is being the most boring, conservative, safe champion in UFC history.


The red-bolded text!

Now...was that so hard to admit?!
You're clearly upset because of this situation, or at least it affected you somehow...but still, you can't let it go. 

As far as GSP's legacy being "the most boring, consrvative in history" when compared to..........let's say Anderson's legacy, wich is the most impressive and exciting one atm, and possibly EVER - you are forgetting something.

AGE: 

GSP is 29 right now - and he already has BIG legacy.

So...pls stop and take a moment to look at how Silva's legacy looked like when he was 29 yrs old!!! He was losing to Ryo Chonan at that period in time and NO ONE could have predicted what was coming, in terms of how Silva would develop as a fighter.
Huge potential?! Definitely!
The performances he pulled off after joining the UFC!?! Slim chances!

I don't wanna sound biased and i will admit this: Silva will go down in MMA history as one of the best fighters ever. maybe the most exciting fighter ever - thaks to his skills, his style and his attitude towards the UFC, the fans and his opponents of course.

GSp has a long way to go until he reaches Anderson's status, but what most of you people tend to fotgest is: he is happy being Georges St-Pierre right now. He doesn't live another life, build another legacy. He is happy with this one.

It's like 2 guys dating 2 girls/women. They're both hot, but one is a party animal and the other one is a romantic geek.

At the end of the day, you're gonna be happy with either one.

But one will give you weekends at home, while the other will offer you moments you can't forget.

Depends wich one is your type.



Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> I just thought..*how the hell do you train with Roger Gracie, Freddy Roach, god himself, and still have no confidence in your finishing abilities? *Lol


*Response:* how the hell do you train with Chael Sonnen and Phil Davis and still have no confidence in your wrestling/TD skills?!. LOL



Beeg said:


> 3. Get out of Jackson's camp.


He is training at Tristar not Jackson's MMA.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Shields did get hurt with that kick but his recovery is incredibly fast....and GSP knows this which is why he didn't jump into his guard. Against a guy like Shields it only takes one small mistake and its over. GSP played it safe yet again. And I think the eye injury played a really big part in this. Did I want to see him finish Shields? Absolutely. But the fact of the matter is, he was fighting with one eye after the 2nd round.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anderson definitely has years on GSP. It gives GSP 5-6 more years to put on more boring, safe fights to even further submit his legacy as being the most boring, safe, conservative champion in UFC history.

Oh, you're not showing any bias. In reality, if Silva wins say his next 2 fights or what not? He will be the greatest fighter in MMA history. He's already one of the greatest. And Anderson has without of doubt, WITHOUT A DOUBT, the most impressive highlight reel of fights in the history of the UFC and one of the best of all time. You can even take some shit out of the Leites/Maia fights when he decided to be a dick and chose to pick on his opponents and put them in a highlight reel and you'll be like "what the hell? D-d..did he just do that? What the hell was that?"


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

Watching gsp fight is like almost busting a nut and then nothing. Damn finish the fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Beeg said:


> 3. Get out of Jackson's camp.





Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Anderson definitely has years on GSP. It gives GSP 5-6 more years to put on more boring, safe fights to even further submit his legacy as being the most boring, safe, conservative champion in UFC history.
> 
> Oh, you're not showing any bias. In reality, if Silva wins say his next 2 fights or what not? He will be the greatest fighter in MMA history. And Anderson has without of doubt, WITHOUT A DOUBT, the most impressive highlight reel of fights in the history of the UFC and one of the best of all time.


Look. We're not gonna agree on anything, that's for sure.
We don't have too either. It's a democracy: freedom of speech.

Instead of running in circles, tell me what do you think should happen in order for things to start changing - regarding GSP's performances?!

I'm curious...

He changed once: from the dynamic fighter to the conservative fighter.
If he managed to change once...he could do it again.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

The one eye excuse is laughable. Josh Koscheck was fighting with one eye almost the entire fight and GSP didn't want to finish him either haha.

The "eye injury" or not, the outcome would have been exactly the same.

Yeah, Shields recovers fast. But after a head kick like that you know the guy had to have been seeing stars for a moment. "One mistake and it's over?" Haha, c'mon now, Shields has a great ground game but if Martin Kampmann can pull off sub attempts, and when Jason Miller basically had Shields submitted, I'd like GSP's chances to finish a freaking fight when Shields is already dazed from the head kick. GSP didn't follow through of that MINISCULE chance he would have been submitted, even when Shields was already rocked. He stood above him and let him recover because he was afraid to engage. It's as simple as that.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Can GSP even finish a sandwich?


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

His fighting is equivalent to a stand up lay and pray


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, it doesn't show because this is a new account, but I've been on this site for a long time and I've been stating for the last 2 or 3 years that I did at one time really like GSP. The guy was an animal that had that killer instinct and was one of the most exciting fighters to watch. Obviously, this all changed. 

At this point, I don't know if he can change back to it. It's been far too long now and when you are fighting guys that are inferior in certain levels of the game, you have to capitalize, and not just to win a decision.

But not only has that changed, it's almost like GSP is trying to blow smoke up our ass. He says how much he wants to fnish and this and that, then acts all upset with himself that he couldn't get the finish, but in reality, he didn't WANT to finish. That just irks me the wrong way when fighters pretend one thing and do another.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Well, it doesn't show because this is a new account, but I've been on this site for a long time and I've been stating for the last 2 or 3 years that I did at one time really like GSP. The guy was an animal that had that killer instinct and was one of the most exciting fighters to watch. Obviously, this all changed.
> 
> At this point, I don't know if he can change back to it. It's been far too long now and when you are fighting guys that are inferior in certain levels of the game, you have to capitalize, and not just to win a decision.
> 
> But not only has that changed, it's almost like GSP is trying to blow smoke up our ass. He says how much he wants to fnish and this and that, then acts all upset with himself that he couldn't get the finish, but in reality, he didn't WANT to finish. That just irks me the wrong way when fighters pretend one thing and do another.


I say this:



limba said:


> For GSP to become much more exciting, one of the following things need to happen:
> 
> 1. move to MW - whole new challenge. Not necessarilly fight Silva. The MW has a lot of great fights for him. All types of fighters.
> 
> ...


Trust me. It would do wonders.

The guy needs a motivation! A.S.A.P.

As a fan i enjoy seeing him win, but i would definitely love to see some of the enthusiasm/crazyness he showed in his *prime*.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He trains at Tri-Star, yes, but Jackson is his game planner.

He needs to go train at something like black house, Wand's gym or they need to reinvent Chute Boxe and take him there.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> *He trains at Tri-Star, yes, but Jackson is his game planner.*
> 
> He needs to go train at something like black house, Wand's gym or they need to reinvent Chute Boxe and take him there.


I know that. I meant, he doesn't train at Jackson's on a full basis.

And i don't think changing camps, training in another gym will do much for him in this aspect.

He already is training all over he world, with the best coaches/sparring partners.

GSP needs a shock imo. Something to reset him to the state of mind he had earlier in his career.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

People need to begin to give his opponents the respect they deserve.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Am I the only one that distinctly recalls Shields rubbing his open hand in the face of GSP during the- what was it... 4th round- you know, the round that Shields started "out-striking" GSP and the round GSP started taking "significant" damage in. I haven't re-watched the fight yet but I swear I remember that. 

Listen, I'd like to see GSP finish every opponent he faces too, because he's the most well-rounded fighter in the world. Unfortunately for him, he doesn't possess the KO power that Silva does and the WW division is a lot tougher than the MW division. Also, I think that head kick he landed would've knocked out most. Props to Shields, but he's just not on the same level of GSP. GSP had already won 3 rounds, so an open-handed eye poke wasn't enough to steal the fight late.

So despite what people might think after tonight's decision, I think GSP _has_ to move up because there is no legitimate contender left at WW. He's going to be significantly undersized against Silva, but if he manages his weight well enough and takes advantage of his age (and cardio), superior wrestling and game-planning, he at least stands a shot. If being the best fighter ever is his ultimate goal, he has to move up and defeat Silva. Bottom line.


----------



## Danko (Mar 3, 2009)

copy-paste 

common guys GSP is a champion-and all the best fighters from the best organization is comming for the belt...You all think that it is easy to take out the best? when whas the last time someone knocked out Jake Shields? I cant remember somone knocking out John Fich in years...Kos has only one tko loss in his career...and all the other fighters GSP faced is the toughest dudes out there...so common guys-it's not easy to take them out...of cours if GSP would fight second level fighters we would see much more knockouts form GSP...but guys he is hanging only with top guns in the bussines...

P.S. Even Hendo cound't stop Shields with his bombs-so You say he is bad finisher?  it just shows that those guys ar fucki* best animals and it is real hard to take them out...


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Technically, he didn't stop BJ but okay..
> 
> Haha this is hilarious. I posted in another thread that people are going to go "GSP tried to finish, he threw 188 overhand rights!"....yeah, about 3 minutes into the first round they were all telegraphed and left no mark on the fight at all.
> 
> ...


Did you watch Shields vs. Henderson? I'm assuming you didn't because if you did, you would've thought that Henderson could've finished Shields easily if he wanted to too. What ended up happening in that fight? Shields won decisively despite being hurt badly by Hendo early on. Say what you will, but Shields is tough.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL'ing at GSP needing to change camps... 'cos some fight fans don't like his boring style... seriously. I mean yeah, is he exciting... well, not exactly. But you guys want THE CHAMP, who seems unbeatable at welterweight... to change camps... because he doesn't look motivated???! 

Take a step back and think about that. You're GSP -- shit tons of cash / Gatorade and Under Armor endorsements / and hopefully swimming in a buffet of poon... and you're gonna change camps 'cos Joe UFC Fan thinks you're boring?! 


Instead you guys should be calling out every other WW fighter out there for not going up to GSP, punching him in his imbressively pretty face, and taking that title belt from him instead??? Let's get that Diaz - GSP fight booked stat, aiiight?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

dvonfunk said:


> Did you watch Shields vs. Henderson? I'm assuming you didn't because if you did, you would've thought that Henderson could've finished Shields easily if he wanted to too. What ended up happening in that fight? Shields won decisively despite being hurt badly by Hendo early on. Say what you will, but Shields is tough.


i don't think you saw that fight because dan was gassed bad, a sudden gust of wind would have made him fall over.

GSP's in this great camp and his fans claim that he is some sort of superfighter that could beat godzilla but he couldn't even dominate a guy who is worse then fitch in every area except submissions.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> i don't think you saw that fight because dan was gassed bad, a sudden gust of wind would have made him fall over.
> 
> GSP's in this great camp and his fans claim that he is some sort of superfighter that could beat godzilla but he couldn't even dominate a guy who is worse then fitch in every area except submissions.


Long time ago, I used to be a Jake Shields hater... but grew to respect him over the years. Kid's a gamer.

And let's be honest here...

Jake Shields did more damage to GSP tonight than Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, and Thiago Alves did... combined.

Not trying to pick on you in particular Guy, I just gotta give kudos to Shields, that's all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> I literally left and used the bathroom/got something to eat during the 4th round.
> 
> This fight was sooooo freaking boring.
> 
> It's not all GSP's fault, I mean Jake is also not a very exciting fighter, but holy hell, what would have been an A event went to a -B simply because of the main event.


This.

I'd rather not see GSP on loaded cards anymore. I was looking forward to this one.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

GSP is an exciting fighter and i enjoy his fights. 


Id rather watch this fight all day over Leites Vs Silva or Maia for that matter.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GSP get's way too much crap in here. It's not he's fault that he is so much superior to his opponents and get's to play it _safe_ with them. There's nobody pushing him and until a worthy opponent comes, the fights aren't going to change.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Long time ago, I used to be a Jake Shields hater... but grew to respect him over the years. Kid's a gamer.
> 
> And let's be honest here...
> 
> ...


No doubt. He took GSP's hardest strikes and kept right on coming with no real visible damage. GSP was busted up. Great win for Georges, but I wonder who can really threaten Jake in the division?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got several things on my mind right now...

First of all GSP lost two rounds against Jake Shields while standing up. That's just crazy. I don't understand how this happened. The takedown was no threat at all, Jake's standup was never gonna be a threat to anyone and still he managed to win two rounds (nevermind that judge who scored it 50-45, that guy must've been blinded by Machida's front jump kick).

Second, GSP didn't look like he wanted to be in there after the second round at all. Jake took over from there. It almost looked like a parody. 

Third, I think if GSP hadn't secured that takedown late in round 3 we'd have a new champion right now.

Wow... I almost can't believe I said that.

Edit: What's all this GSP is superior talk? The fight was close as hell. GSP certainly won 1 and 2, and Jake won the fifth. Personally I gave the third to GSP because of the takedown and the fourth to Jake because he seemed to land more often.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I had GSP winning the first 3 clearly and the last 2 close. So 49-46 sounds fair to me.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> No doubt. He took GSP's hardest strikes and kept right on coming with no real visible damage. GSP was busted up. Great win for Georges, but I wonder who can really threaten Jake in the division?


Agreed, I think Sheilds is the WW champion if GSP doesn't exist or moves up. I also would love to see Jake fight again this year, maybe even early next year with a heavy training focus on his takedowns. If he could get the take down power of Chael "garbage bag" Sonnen, then he sould be a beast.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't believe the ignorance on the forum after this event. Shields doesn't have awful standup, it's just ugly, he did the same thing to Henderson standing and to Kampmann, he looks retarded but he lands a lot and is great at not taking shots.


GSP vs. Shields was an epic tactical battle and I was on the edge of my seat the entire time.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> I've said it already: GSP's performance tonight was far from his best.
> 
> But blaming GSP for this fight is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Yup. When was the last time we had a good GSP fight that people would watch over & over again? For me that would be his fight against Jon Fitch. What did Fitch do that no one else has really done since then? He took the fight to GSP for the entire 5 rounds and never gave up or let off the pressure even when he was getting one of the worst beatings I've seen in a long time.

Does GSP share some of the blame? Sure. But if his opponents aren't going to take the fight to him then this is what happens. You want the title go make a fight of it and take it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It wasn't boring it was tactical, and if Jake had better executed whatever plan he had, he may well have won. 

Notice in one of the rounds, he purposely took Jake down with no time left so he'd get the points with no risk. This is very defensive fighting but I imagine it will continue until he loses or someone starts to dominate him.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sure its been stated before but I think GSP's eye affected him a lot more than people think it did. If I remember correctly you need two functioning eyes for proper depth perception? That would explain why he started to eat more shots later in the fight. And the way he was worried about it every time he went to his corner makes me think it was definitely getting to him mentally too. I know he's notorious for not finishing fights, but I feel he has a legitimate excuse in this one. Solid win in my book.

What bothered me in the fight was not that GSP didn't finish but that Shields didn't shoot for many take downs and was content to stand and trade.

Would love to see a match up with Diaz after seeing his last fight though.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

SM33 said:


> It wasn't boring it was tactical, and if Jake had better executed whatever plan he had, he may well have won.
> 
> Notice in one of the rounds, he purposely took Jake down with no time left so he'd get the points with no risk. This is very defensive fighting but I imagine it will continue until he loses or someone starts to dominate him.


right and he also tried it in the last round but failed to get the take down and i think that won defence won jake that final round


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I really don't understand why everyone keeps calling the fight boring. I just re-watched it. The last round was a little slow, but every other round was pretty good. GSP rocked shields rounds 1-3.

People around here are just way too harsh. They want highlight reel fights or nothing. GSP just beat a guy who hasn't lost in 6 years... and he did it with one eye for most of the fight. That is damn impressive.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

That event was so freaking weird, GSP just doesn't have any real fight in him. He wants to protect his legacy, that's it. I am kind of awaiting the day he just retires because the nonsense last night was unbearable, we need a champ who fights because he wants to fight, not because he wants to be the greatest ever.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

GSP tends to overshadow everyone, but was anyone else disappointed in Sheilds? I sure was.

I'm a huge GSP fan and I'm glad he won, but for a guy who hasn't lost in 6 years, Sheilds really didn't impress me. Not that he couldn't get GSP down, because I knew his takedowns would get stuffed, and Shields striking was a little better than expected, but the last round.

I like Sheilds because he is a very smart tactical fight, but he didn't even try and do what he had to do in the last round. He knew he was losing, he absolutely knew, because he raised GSP's hand himself at the end. But he didn't go for it, he hardly tried any takedowns in the 5th, and he wasn't throwing anywhere near enough big bombs. For a guy who is so calculating and intelligent most of the time, I thought he really blew it, even Rogan talked about his lack of urgency.

For a comparison, look at what Hominick did against Aldo. He still lost, but he left everything he had in the ring, he let it all hang out in the last part of the fight. It really didn't look to me like Shields did at all, he looked resigned to losing.


----------



## satanius (Mar 28, 2010)

Meh, Jake Shields was embarrassing, his standup looks like from jiu-jitsu guy from early 90s. Sad thing is, GSP was barely any better. I wonder where is that fighter that took the belt few years back gone? Anyway, i hate to see main event to be the worst fight on otherwise great card.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

People need to give Jake the respect he deserves, its not like GSP threw him a beating and walked away unscathed. 

I dont think anyone other than BJ Penn has gave GSP that much trouble standing. Jakes hands did improve but I think he should have got more desperate with the takedown attempts and wile it wasn't always dynamic I didn't think it was boring either. 

Jake and Fitch need to fight to see who's the true second best in the world. Jake is IMO the De facto number two in the world until something else changes.


----------



## haloswin2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Credit*

gotta give it up to Shields... his only chance for victory was on the ground. When he couldnt get him down, he didnt go Maia and lay on his back trying to get him to come down with him. He stayed up, looked awkward, and managed to do some damage.

Im curious what all the GSP fans would have said if Shields pulled that same kind of stunt. Where Silva was killed for not going after them, I guarantee if the situation happened for GSP, everyone would have ripped Shields.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

limba said:


> I know that. I meant, he doesn't train at Jackson's on a full basis.
> 
> And i don't think changing camps, training in another gym will do much for him in this aspect.
> 
> ...


Likewise I meant Jackson's strategy and cornering. I wasn't saying GSP should leave Jackson, I just added it as an option to your post on page 24....where you said that GSP move up to MW or lose a fight at WW are his two options to getting him back to his style from a few years ago. I was just saying they're not his only two choices.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

limba said:


> If you haven't figured out YET how GSP fights, then you need to make some time for you...download his last 7 fights and you will see.
> 
> Diaz won't come near beating him, because his biggest weakness is wrestling.
> 
> ...


So he's going to hold Diaz down for 5 rounds without getting submitted? I think if he trys to go to the ground he's facing one of the best submission artists in the game and I think people dont give Nick the respect he deserves because he's a prick but the truth is his bjj has only gotten better and better over the years and his striking as well. 

I think he has the tools to beat GSP regardless of if he would or would not win at least we can all say we want to see them fight right?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought Shields would be able to get 1 Takedown lol^^

There is no competition for GSP at this level anymore.. Diaz shouldn't even be in the dicussion here. 

I thought the fight was alright.. but what can you do after those two fights before? 

It's impossible to shine there in the Main Event.


Lyoto did a crane kick to death :eek03:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It was weird seeing Shields actually bloody up GSP standing. Who would have thought Shields would be the fighter to give GSP the most trouble on the feet.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> It was weird seeing Shields actually bloody up GSP standing. Who would have thought Shields would be the fighter to give GSP the most trouble on the feet.


Never in my life did i think that.

Respect to Jake... I'd actually be more interested in Jake moving up to MW to fight Silva, then GSP.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He just cut gsp with his gloves on some weak punches it isn't like he exploded GSP's face with a power punch like Kampmann did to Diego.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

This fight showed to me that GSP is mentally not as strong as most fighters imho. I agree that he fights to "not lose" than to win.

But props to him, he officially has no more challenges for a while at welterweight.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Diaz not in the discussion and no more challengers?

Unless Diaz implodes or Georgey goes back to the old GSP Diaz will rake that guy that was fighting in the ring last night. You think if they stood up for 5 rounds like that soft face Georgey would have walked out of that ring. Think of those power body shots making old Georgey cry. If he was crying about blurry vision think what Diaz would have done to him.

And I'd love to see him take Diaz down so we can finish this whole wrestle hump thing once and for all. I cant wait until the last string you haters hold on to is gone. You'll have to start saying he wasnt born in this country wheres his birth certificate.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Cant believe anyone is giving diaz a shot at GSP. I mean seriously shields would tool diaz all day long.. and GSP... well GSP will do whatever the hell he wants with diaz


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I really don't see any legit challenges at 170 for GSP anymore. I definitely thought Shields was the best contender in a while and he didn't seem to stand a chance.

I think Diaz would be tooled and Condit would be outclassed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Even in the 1st two rounds while GSP was winning he wasn’t winning handily, or at least as handily as I think people are claiming. He edged out Shields in the striking department by only a couple of strikes per round (except for the 5th where Shields clearly outstruck him – yes he did). That’s what made this fight so damn awful on both fighters part: GSP was content to edge out an opponent who he clearly outclassed on his fight by a couple of jabs per round and Shields who needed to get it to the ground but seemed clueless or incapable of how to do so.

Even when he caught GSP’s leg and had him offbalance there seemed to be no sense of urgency or commitment to try and get this to the ground?
Just realize, if Shields could have slipped one or two punches in any of the first three rounds while also landing an extra punch or two and gaining a single takedown he could have been the new Champ, and perhaps rightfully so. Being so close to being the champ with such a dreadful performance is pretty sad in my book.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

Wasn't the best fight ever but thats how GSP fights go now and thats main reason i wasn't all that bothered watching this event live so v+ it.

Nick Diaz only one i think has real challage now too GSP throne just really intresting match up because GSP now likes to exploite the weaknesses of opponments, but that match you wonder what GSP will do because Diaz good at his stand up and good of his back.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Even in the 1st two rounds while GSP was winning he wasn’t winning handily, or at least as handily as I think people are claiming. He edged out Shields in the striking department by only a couple of strikes per round (except for the 5th where Shields clearly outstruck him – yes he did). That’s what made this fight so damn awful on both fighters part: GSP was content to edge out an opponent who he clearly outclassed on his fight by a couple of jabs per round and Shields who needed to get it to the ground but seemed clueless or incapable of how to do so.
> 
> Even when he caught GSP’s leg and had him offbalance there seemed to be no sense of urgency or commitment to try and get this to the ground?
> Just realize, if Shields could have slipped one or two punches in any of the first three rounds while also landing an extra punch or two and gaining a single takedown he could have been the new Champ, and perhaps rightfully so. Being so close to being the champ with such a dreadful performance is pretty sad in my book.


Your hate for GSP is clouding your judgements.

GSP dropped Shields 3 rounds in a row. Thats far from a couple punch difference. GSP dominated that fight. Just because he didn't dominate one round doesn't mean you re write the story of the whole fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Your hate for GSP is clouding your judgements.
> 
> GSP dropped Shields 3 rounds in a row. Thats far from a couple punch difference. GSP dominated that fight. Just because he didn't dominate one round doesn't mean you re write the story of the whole fight.


He dropped Shields once, the other time was a slip.

It was an embarrassing fight for both fighters.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

meli083 said:


> This fight showed to me that GSP is mentally not as strong as most fighters imho. I agree that he fights to "not lose" than to win.
> 
> But props to him, he officially has no more challenges for a while at welterweight.


Losing sight in one of your eyes and still beating Jake Shield is mentally weak? You're crazy man.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Losing sight in one of your eyes and still beating Jake Shield is mentally weak? You're crazy man.


GSP fought through adversity and props to him for doing that. Again, it's just my opinon. To me, he is more _physically_ imposing and strong than he is _mentally_ and that shows in his fights. Btw I never said weak, read my post again.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> i don't think you saw that fight because dan was gassed bad, a sudden gust of wind would have made him fall over.
> 
> GSP's in this great camp and his fans claim that he is some sort of superfighter that could beat godzilla but he couldn't even dominate a guy who is worse then fitch in every area except submissions.


You're right, Dan gassed hard and got dominated as a result, which is probably why he doesn't want to fight at 185 anymore. But he rocked Shields early- in the first round- and as I'm sure we all know, with Hendo, all it takes is one overhand right. And that early on in the fight, it SHOULD have been game over for Shields.

All I'm saying is Shields is a tough S.O.B.. That head kick landed flush and even had GSP tried to capitalize like he should have, I still don't know if he finishes Shields.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He dropped Shields once, the other time was a slip.
> 
> It was an embarrassing fight for both fighters.


Embarrassing ?

GSP just won again , against a highly rated fighter..........with 1 eye.




> Cant believe anyone is giving diaz a shot at GSP. I mean seriously shields would tool diaz all day long.. and GSP... well GSP will do whatever the hell he wants with diaz


Atleast someone knows whats up.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

GSP is mentally strong and to say otherwise, is just foolish. He first showed how mentally strong he is in the first BJ Penn fight and showed again that with nearly zero visibility in one eye, was still able to stick in there and grind it out. Is it GSPs fault that Shields didn't attack more aggressively? Especially in the 4th and 5th when he should have known he was losing this fight, and not to mention GSP constantly blinking and wiping at his eye.

But nope, GSP is the man at fault, he is mentally weak and showed another poor performance. Shields deserves all the credit in the world for coasting to a loss against a one eyed fighter. Did he even attempt a takedown in the 4th or 5th? can't remember...


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Shields stand up was really much better than anyone expected, he landed some nice shots.

at some point I'm sure GSP really doubted because of his eye and the fact that he realized that he was not going to 
1. KO Shields
2. do anything on the ground (he was really struggling when he took Shields down and got up immediately)

he fought through the 3 remaining rounds, still clearly dominating 2 out of these 3 with one good eye and the other one apparently very seriously hurt.

I mean when you're one of the greatest and you realize you have a potentially career stopping injury (he was panicking, you could tell seeing his eyes, he was close to give up and went back only on faith, his corner words were perfect too), you still have 3 rounds to go with an opponent who might as well get your injury even worse.

how many fighters would have given up in this situation, Kos looked like a child back in 124 and couldn't do anything, GSP won the fight and everybody could then see how serious Shields was as a contender.


now I want to see Shields against serious opponents like Kos, BJ, Fitch, Sanchez etc... and I really would like a GSP/Shields 2 (more than the fabled GSP/Silva that might just not gonna happen, GSP knows he can't win against Silva, not right now, he's getting there but Silva might be retired when/if he ever gets the skills to beat him)

Shields could have won this but I think GSP, even with the injury going on, showed the biggest heart of the two.

The fight in itself wasn't exciting "per se" due to the injury I believe, but GSP showed the true heart of a true champion, he clearly won, it wasn't some arguable decision.

And Shields was undoubtedly the very best contender in a long time. props to both fighters on this one.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

GSP needs killer instinct. He could've finished that fight in round 2.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> GSP needs killer instinct. He could've finished that fight in round 2.


GSP could have finished him when he dropped with the high kick, but he's too afraid of a loss. If you cold drop someone to the matt and you won't go down with them to finish because you're too afraid of getting subbed, you're scared.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Shields wasn't nearly as rocked as it looked from that, and the last guy to drop him and rush for a finish nearly got submitted via leg lock. Smart move by GSP IMO.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> GSP could have finished him when he dropped with the high kick, but he's too afraid of a loss. If you cold drop someone to the matt and you won't go down with them to finish because you're too afraid of getting subbed, you're scared.


I think he was hesitant, but not scared. Hesitant because had he followed him down, he may not have been able to see Shields full positioning due to the eye poke. His sub defense would have suffered IMO. He did what he had to do and stuck with his game plan. 

I still wasn't too thrilled with the fight. I wanted to see more aggression from GSP while he still had good vision. I don't blame him though for playing it safe in the latter rounds.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like GSP to finish but I understand if he couldnt finish Jake Shields. Shields has only been TKO'd once ever and that was when he first started and got his first loss. Since then everyone tried to knock him out on the feet because of his weaker stand up game but they couldnt. The man has a steel chin, and excellent heart.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Shields wasn't nearly as rocked as it looked from that, and the last guy to drop him and rush for a finish nearly got submitted via leg lock. Smart move by GSP IMO.


Agreed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Shields wasn't nearly as rocked as it looked from that, and the last guy to drop him and rush for a finish nearly got submitted via leg lock. Smart move by GSP IMO.


You're not really referring to the Henderson fight are you? Come on Khov, that leg lock wasn't anywhere near close.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> GSP could have finished him when he dropped with the high kick, but he's too afraid of a loss. If you cold drop someone to the matt and you won't go down with them to finish because you're too afraid of getting subbed, you're scared.


Fedor vs Werdum?!?!......

On topic: Shields wasn't as rocked as many think after GSP kicked him in the head. He went down, but tried going for GSP's leg and after that he immediately laid on his back, waiting for GSP to come at him.








He was 10 times more hurt by Henderson in their fight.
He face-planted!!! And Hendo couldn't put him away.








Reality is: Shields is one tough mofo, with a great chin (strong head).


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ What amazed me against Henderson was his recovery time. He was clean out right after it hit him, and before he hit the canvas his arms were up to protect him from the fall, and he rolled over onto his back. 

Absolutely amazing recovery time.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You're not really referring to the Henderson fight are you? Come on Khov, that leg lock wasn't anywhere near close.


The thing is, leg-locks aren't just for submitting. He could have leglocked GSP then taken his back, went for an ankle, got side-control... any of those things would have landed GSP in a world of hurt and the leg lock was effective against Henderson at stopping the assault.


Shields' had GSP locked up really well in the few seconds it was on the ground. I wasn't sure if Shields could submit GSP but I'm sure he could now. Plus I'm glad Shields' cardio was proven again. :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> The thing is, leg-locks aren't just for submitting. He could have leglocked GSP then taken his back, went for an ankle, got side-control... any of those things would have landed GSP in a world of hurt and the leg lock was effective against Henderson at stopping the assault.


Yes it stopped the swarm, but he was hardly near finishing Henderson, that's all I was saying.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Yes it stopped the swarm, but he was hardly near finishing Henderson, that's all I was saying.


Can't argue there.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> ^^^ What amazed me against Henderson was his recovery time. He was clean out right after it hit him, and before he hit the canvas his arms were up to protect him from the fall, and he rolled over onto his back.
> 
> Absolutely amazing recovery time.


muscle memory is no joke.


----------

